
Nearly half of couples living in sexless marriages in Japan, says report - lnrdgmz
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/feb/14/record-numbers-of-couples-living-in-sexless-marriages-in-japan-says-report
======
ezoe
The reason is, we don't have enough money.

Lack of money requires both partners to work in order to sustain the family.
Typical Japanese work at least 8 hours, Plus one hour resting in the middle as
the law demands it so it took 9 hours of a day.

But we don't have a luxury to live next to the working place. Most Japanese
live 1-2 hours away from the working place. Going to work requires 2 to 4
hours.

It took 11 or 13 hours of a day.

Not all jobs are 9-5 jobs. The holidays are also differs.

So, partners work hours and holidays doesn't overlap.

Which makes really narrow margin of time spending together with the partner.

And this is the case of a family without having any kids. No wonder the birth
rate is historically low.

Before somebody mentioned it, remote work isn't possible for many type of
works. Most jobs still requires physical person's presence.

------
JBReefer
Is this what the halt state for Western civilization looks like? Very high
quality of life, long lifespans, and essentially no crime, but at a cost of
rampant ennui.

The shrinking population thing is basically happening in every first world
country, we only notice it in Japan because their immigration policy is
essentially "No."

~~~
Analemma_
I wonder if post-scarcity will reveal that ennui and depression are the
"default state" for human beings and we just never noticed because we always
had enough work to distract ourselves.

~~~
xiaoma
_" Fiero is what we feel after we triumph over adversity. You know it when you
feel it – and when you see it. That’s because we almost all express fiero in
exactly the same way: we throw our arms over our head and yell."

\- Reality is Broken, Jane McGonigal_

Life without challenge is lived poorly and never punctuated by fiero.

------
gozur88
The work culture in Japan is awful. A _salaryman_ is expected to spend so much
time at the office keeping a relationship healthy is a hurculean task. It
doesn't seem very surprising to find couples aren't having sex by their 40s
and 50s - they're strangers, emotionally.

------
SlipperySlope
Too much porn in Japan?

